# EPI Pink Primary - Part # DRS20



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I got a epi Pink primary spring in the mail! 
I'll put it in tomorrow. I just came back inside from putting in the new exhaust gasket and UPS showed up!


*cough*


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Unusual ship to company name on that shipping label.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Be careful with that label ...you might get in trouble....LOL


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:thats_racist:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Unusual ship to company name on that shipping label.


yep and my name aint david priest!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dude, you stole it outta his mail box!?!?!?!?!?

LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no that's my address. the UPS man brought it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just messin, what gains do you expect with the pink spring?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure but i'll report back. with the riding i do i doubt i will notice anything. 
We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok i couldn't wait. got the pink in. we'll see whut she does sunday.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I installed a pink spring just a few weeks ago for my friend. You can tell the difference. Its not much but its there. It has a super slight stall to it as well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how did it affect the bike? I'm eager to know.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Too me it felt like it had a slightly stiffer shift rate in the low and mid range but close to stock over all shift out.

It felt like it feel right where it is on the spring chart.About half way between the stock and EPI maroon.

You might not notice it as much with that heavy yellow secondary though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. thanks for the info. i'll have a report after i get back sunday. going back to where the woods are flooded.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

to get more milk?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

when I put the pink in from the brite green I noticed it holds it in a lower gear longer with the rpm's higher.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> to get more milk?


nope, got fresh seal in..



kawa650 said:


> when I put the pink in from the brite green I noticed it holds it in a lower gear longer with the rpm's higher.


sounds like it's gonna help the bike pull those meats in the thick stuff.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it helped me, after i put it in i went for a ride and of course it was dry no water, the first hole I decide to go in (after having about 5 hours of "energy" drinking) it pulled my 29s great. Even in reverse it pulled them WOT which is what surprised me cause it was some thick nasty mud, where before it would of smoked the belt. At the end of the hole my bike went sidways and wouldn't climb up a bank (also the belt was getting hot-was starting to smoke alittle) so I put my pride aside and let a Can-Am pull me out. But had to try it cause no one else would!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it is a very attractive spring.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> I don't know, but it sure is purtty.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


You sure got a purdy spring.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I think its closer to this color-->:greddy2:

LMAO!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

So whats the verdict phreebsd.Could you even tell the pink spring was in there?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

seems like the power is no longer instant. if that makes sense..
seems to kick in later but strong still. Seems like it's harder to wheelie now?
i think it dropped me 1 to 3 mph on the top.
I might go back stock because of the wheelie behavior.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: Cant give up the wheelies:haha: I know how ya feel


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hummm......be nice if you had a maroon or almond laying around just to try for fun.

Nothing wrong with the stock primary spring thats for sure.

Hey did you notice the really slight stall with the Pink?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nope. it has a value of 0 on the low end. Would be no change on that side from stock.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The one i put in a friends brute had a really slight stall to it. Not much at all but it was there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i cant tell much change from stock regarding stall. i dunno if it me or whut. I dont think i like it. I seemed to hear more slight squeals when i was laying into it earlier today I'll likely go back to stock primary soon and put this one up for sale.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Now its time to get the Stage 3....LOL


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

what do you guys meen by stall 

can any one explain to me please


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You have to raise your engine RPMs before the clutch will engage.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

stall speed is the rpm at witch the clutch grabs the belt . so by installing stiffer springs you are essentialy just dumping the clutch at a higher RPM than factory


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

what i thought thank you


----------

